# Does anyone feel cold after you eat..and poop size question



## sleepy73 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey guys....so annoying..it happens alot a few min after I eat I get soo cold and then it passes just as fast as it comes on.Do any of you get chilled as well?Also.....I can go from BM's twice a week to 4 times a week and in all possible shapes,like small rabbit size pellets to m&m peanut size stuck into a sausage size,round balls,regular sausage like on one end and skinny on the other and then when I get really stressed like when I'm away from home travelling(I get travelling anxiety)I can have 3-4 BM's in 2 hrs time where they are soo long(size of half of my arm)that they have to break in half before going down...I must say after that I really feel empty but it follows by 3 days of intestinal soreness.The only poop I never get is the thin stringy kind..never seen one.Are you all pooping same all the time, is it just me?My hubby says I have a crazy poop and should be send to university for study..lolThanks for replys


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is really common for IBSers to have a wide range of poop size, shape and consistencies. Takes a lot of coordination to get the stool to the end at just the right time so it is the normal consistency (and consistency is what determines shape). In IBS that coordination is off so you get a wide range of stool types. Every day is a new adventure in stool is pretty much normal for IBSers.No idea what is going on with the feeling chilled after eating, that isn't as typical and I'm not sure what may be causing that. They say more blood flows to the gut after you eat, but I don't know if that would cause a quick chill. Do you feel light-headed and faint, or just cold? The vagus nerve can sometimes react to things like eating and chills or feeling warm can be part of the lead up to a fainting spell (even if you never faint). BM's and abdominal pain can also set off the vagus nerve so a fair number of IBSers have those kinds of reaction if their vagus nerve is a bit sensitive.


----------



## sleepy73 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply..I will check out the vagus nerve...I bet most people don't even know what the hell it is..lol..our lives are truly INTERESTING!


----------



## Kevin S (Dec 15, 2011)

I get cold only after drinking a lot of ice water while eating. As for the poop, I will typically experience every type that you mention, and more - including my least favorite, the kind where it's so large you have to go through hell on earth to expel it from your body, and when it finally does pass it is streaked with blood due to the anal/rectal tears it created on the way out.


----------

